# best year?



## teachmeaboutcars (Jun 15, 2005)

what do you guys think is the best year model for the 240 and why?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

95 and because.


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

91. The DOHC, VLSD, 91 cams, and it's still not as heavy as later years.


----------

